# Peter Vescey says Bulls talking to Knicks about Rose for Sprewell



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

This has to be absolute bs. The only place I can find this is on yahoo fantasy basketball, it is one of the headlines. Peter Vescey says that Krause wants to get rid of Rose because he and Williams are incompatible, and that they are interested in sprewell. 

I absolutely hate Vescey. He always comes up with these bs negotiations and never cites any sources. I can't imagine that the Bulls would do this.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> This has to be absolute bs. The only place I can find this is on yahoo fantasy basketball, it is one of the headlines. Peter Vescey says that Krause wants to get rid of Rose because he and Williams are incompatible, and that they are interested in sprewell.
> 
> I absolutely hate Vescey. He always comes up with these bs negotiations and never cites any sources. I can't imagine that the Bulls would do this.


Theirs been some talk lately coming out of the Bulls camp. 
The Issues with Crawford and how Rose and JWill aren't compatible?
I hope the Bulls don't consider it, Because Spree is not a team player nor is he a positive influence to a young team.

Would you have any links on this story, cause I have heard about it, just like to read some new updates. Thanks


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

THE TRUTH:

Peter Vecsey is an idiot. It is appropriate that such a second-rate reporter works for such a second-rate newspaper.

By the way--where's my javelina? Do you know?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I like the post, and I like Peter Vecsey... if you are a knowledgable fan, his articles are fun to read... that much you have to admit... or do you all think otherwise?

Some of his quotes are out of this world.

-Petey


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I like the post, and I like Peter Vecsey... if you are a knowledgable fan, his articles are fun to read... that much you have to admit... or do you all think otherwise?
> 
> Some of his quotes are out of this world.
> ...


Fun? In the same way Entertainment Weekly TV and The National Enquirer are fun?

Sure! Same thing!  

:rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I like the post, and I like Peter Vecsey... if you are a knowledgable fan, his articles are fun to read... that much you have to admit... or do you all think otherwise?
> 
> Some of his quotes are out of this world.
> ...


His entertainment value has always been there, but that doesn't make him a good journalist!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

BS, Krause would never even consider it. Rose is a proven winner, leader and is a pretty good all-around player. People only like Spree cuz of his athletic ability but I'd take Rose over him any day.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

When has Rose proven he is a leader?


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> When has Rose proven he is a leader?


Your kidding, right?

1999 Playoffs ring a bell? Rose & Miller lead that team to a VERY close Finals matchup against the Lakers. Rose ....errr... "rose" to the occasion (pun intended). 

You can't be serious about Rose not being a leader, he was a leader in Indy until Isiah became the coach, and he's a leader on the Bulls. What more do you need...?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Your kidding, right?
> ...


rose was a leader until he became a bull :rbanana:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree totally with Jim Ian- Rose is an excellent leader as well as one of the top five fourth quarter go-to guys in the league (his stats support this), not to mention a better player than Spree in almost every way. Vescey and Isaiah are good friends, so he's probably just trying make Rose look bad in public.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> rose was a leader until he became a bulls


what do you mean by this?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

If possible Rose is more of a leader now than when he was in Indy. He's the vet on a team that was very young just a year ago, older now with all the offseason acquisitions. But he's still the leader and go-to-guy and i've heard nothing but positive things about him since coming to chicago.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> what do you mean by this?


people stop liking players as soon as they turn into bulls LOL, 

eddy curry was baby shaq during the draft, and now people arent as high on him anymore even after jawdropping preformances in preseason

jay will was hyped like crazy before he was a bull, and was on everyones ROY list, now he's a bulls and the ROY is either caron butler or dajuan wagner

jalen rose was a star who led his pacers to the finals against the lakers and held his own, now he's a selfish punk and a bad defender

tyson chandler was the next kevin garnett until he was a bull, now he is more of a marcus camby

elton brand was an overrated stat stuffer, and now on the clippers he is a superstar

ron artest was a no-offense bum who couldnt shoot, now he's the best defender in the league as a pacer

brad miller was a starting center on the worste team in the league, nothing special, now as a pacer he is the 2nd best center in the east and an all star


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

i heard that they were after fizar for thomas


----------



## Clipsz 4 Life (Oct 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> people stop liking players as soon as they turn into bulls LOL,
> 
> eddy curry was baby shaq during the draft, and now people arent as high on him anymore even after jawdropping preformances in preseason
> ...


Where the hell have you been the last 3 years? No one in their right mind ever said that about Ron, or Miller, or even Brand. Even less for Chandler and Curry. Get your story straight bro.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Clipsz 4 Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Where the hell have you been the last 3 years? No one in their right mind ever said that about Ron, or Miller, or even Brand. Even less for Chandler and Curry. Get your story straight bro.


I think he was making a joke bro. The Bulls get a bad rap a lot of the time, I think that was his point. Bulls players don't seem to get a lot of respect league-wide. OF course, smart fans like yourself know all the BS isn't true.

Go Bulls! :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Respect is earned, how many games have Bulls players won in the last 4 years?


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Respect is earned, how many games have Bulls players won in the last 4 years?


That's a pretty narrow scope of respect if you ask me.

Can not a fighter who is 0-132 be respected? What if each and every match went down to the wire? Can a runner that finishes 2nd in every race not be respected? Are Reggie Miller, Stockton, Malone, Barkley, etc, not respected because they have never won a ring?

Wins and Losses are only part of the "respect" equation.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

How are Sam Smith and Peter Vecsey still getting paid? I mean, when is the last time one of these guys was actually right about something? 

Hell, if they were weathermen, they would be unemployed...


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a pretty narrow scope of respect if you ask me.
> ...


It doesn't matter if he's 0-132 or 0-15494 and they all went to the wire; he still never had what it took to win. It's not that Reggie, Stock, Karl, and Bark aren't respected as they are, but they would be a lot more respected if they could ever win the big one, so to speak.


----------

